# What is Vaping? How safe is it?



## Alex

*Visual Learning - What is Vaping (this is the one to share with skeptics)*
(source) · an hour ago

*What is Vaping? How safe is it?*




*What is vaping? Popcorn lung and explosions?*




source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...l_learning_what_is_vaping_this_is_the_one_to/

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## wazarmoto

This is actually great!! I wonder if the vendors will be allowed to use this on their sites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

You find some great stuff @Alex

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal

Excellent post again brother Alex, thank you, have bookmarked this one to use against the haters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

wazarmoto said:


> This is actually great!! I wonder if the vendors will be allowed to use this on their sites



Don't see why not @wazarmoto 
Check out www.jimmith.com


----------



## Dr Phil

This sums it up very easily well done @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian

There are 2 important things missing here in my opinion:

1. No mention that a coil (and the material its made from) is providing the heat for the juice. I know it sounds like common sense however I have had a few people ask me "aren't you inhaling battery acid?".

2. Again, wrt to material, I got asked on too many occasions (by people trying to be smart asses) "you know that eventually you will be vaping Iron Oxide (Rust)?". Which is quickly answered by 2 words (Stainless Steel)... 

Otherwise, a really nice infographic that definitely will be shared with those "smart asses". I particularly like the Popcorn Lung myth bust.

Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Cespian said:


> There are 2 important things missing here in my opinion:
> 
> 1. No mention that a coil (and the material its made from) is providing the heat for the juice. I know it sounds like common sense however I have had a few people ask me "aren't you inhaling battery acid?".
> 
> 2. Again, wrt to material, I got asked on too many occasions (by people trying to be smart asses) "you know that eventually you will be vaping Iron Oxide (Rust)?". Which is quickly answered by 2 words (Stainless Steel)...
> 
> Otherwise, a really nice infographic that definitely will be shared with those "smart asses". I particularly like the Popcorn Lung myth bust.
> 
> Thanks @Alex


I had a lady that looked 2 steps away from cancer that sounded like a man engulfed in a cloud of cigarette smoke tell me that this vaping thing that hipsters are doing is going to kill me. 

So I told her to stop being a prune and join the hipster revolution before it becomes mainstream.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Damn hipsters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

